# C.Webb was a number 1 pick



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

I just found out when I checked his profile out on yahoo.

I would have never guessed.

just thought I'd share.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He lived up to being a #1 pick. For Washington and the Kings I'd say he was a force for the most part. Injuries have put him on the downswing over the past few years though.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I didn't know that either- I always thought he was picked in the top 5 though. He did live up to a #1 pick, because he was a bonafide superstar and a franchise player.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm not sure why it's that surprising. This past year was pretty weak for Webber, but outside of that he's been a 23/10/4.5 guy for 10+ years with multiple All-NBA awards to his name. Even last year, where most people seemed to forget that he existed, he still put up 19/9/5 (though it was a bit lower than that with the Sixers).


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

if im not mistaken him, Duncan and Shaq are the only players in the league who have a 20/10 career average


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

I could never forget that. That was the year we decided Shawn Bradley was the future. Oh the horror.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

tone wone said:


> if im not mistaken him, Duncan and Shaq are the only players in the league who have a 20/10 career average


Add Kevin Garnett to that list he has a career average of 20 and 11.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Add Kevin Garnett to that list he has a career average of 20 and 11.


And Chris Webber (unless that was already implied).

Elton Brand is 0.5 ppg away from the 20/10 mark


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Cough Wilt Chamberlin cough


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Add Kevin Garnett to that list he has a career average of 20 and 11.


 my bad, I ment to say..Webber, Duncan and Shaq are the only players in the league who have averaged at least 20/10 every year they've been in the league...

up until this season of course


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Chris Webber dominated the collegiate ranks at Michigan along with the Fab 5. In his first two years there, he propelled them to two straight National Championship games (lost both), and the infamous timeout. Still, it was one of the greatest achievements ever accomplished in college basketball history.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> Chris Webber dominated the collegiate ranks at Michigan along with the Fab 5. In his first two years there, he propelled them to two straight National Championship games (lost both), and the infamous timeout. Still, it was one of the greatest achievements ever accomplished in college basketball history.


It's a real shame that none of that counts anymore.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

tone wone said:


> my bad, I ment to say..Webber, Duncan and Shaq are the only players in the league who have averaged at least 20/10 every year they've been in the league...
> 
> up until this season of course


Webber has had a nice career, but definitely not that nice. He's had three years of averaging below 20 PPG and six years under 10 RPG. In fact, his career RPG is just barely above 10 at 10.1. Shaq and Duncan are correct, but Webber really isn't even close.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Wilt Chamberlin isnt included in this list?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Wilt Chamberlin isnt included in this list?


He was talking about players in the league right now.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

oh :|


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I was at the draft at the Palace in Detroit


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Wilts stats
Per Game
Glossary

Year Ag Tm Lg G MP FG FGA 3P 3PA FT FTA ORB DRB TRB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS
+---------------+----+----+----+----+---+----+----+----+----+----+----+----+---+---+---+---+----+
1960 23 PHW NBA 72 46.4 14.8 32.1 8.0 13.8 27.0 2.3 2.1 37.6
1961 24 PHW NBA 79 47.8 15.8 31.1 6.7 13.3 27.2 1.9 1.6 38.4
1962 25 PHW NBA 80 48.5 20.0 39.5 10.4 17.0 25.7 2.4 1.5 50.4
1963 26 SFW NBA 80 47.6 18.3 34.6 8.3 13.9 24.3 3.4 1.7 44.8
1964 27 SFW NBA 80 46.1 15.1 28.7 6.8 12.7 22.3 5.0 2.3 36.9
1965 28 SFW NBA 38 45.9 16.7 33.6 5.5 13.2 23.5 3.1 2.0 38.9
PHI NBA 35 44.5 12.2 23.1 5.7 10.9 22.3 3.8 2.0 30.1
TOT NBA 73 45.2 14.6 28.5 5.6 12.1 22.9 3.4 2.0 34.7
1966 29 PHI NBA 79 47.3 13.6 25.2 6.3 12.4 24.6 5.2 2.2 33.5
1967 30 PHI NBA 81 45.5 9.7 14.2 4.8 10.8 24.2 7.8 1.8 24.1
1968 31 PHI NBA 82 46.8 10.0 16.8 4.3 11.4 23.8 8.6 2.0 24.3
1969 32 LAL NBA 81 45.3 7.9 13.6 4.7 10.6 21.1 4.5 1.8 20.5
1970 33 LAL NBA 12 42.1 10.8 18.9 5.8 13.1 18.4 4.1 2.6 27.3
1971 34 LAL NBA 82 44.3 8.1 15.0 4.4 8.2 18.2 4.3 2.1 20.7
1972 35 LAL NBA 82 42.3 6.0 9.3 2.7 6.4 19.2 4.0 2.4 14.8
1973 36 LAL NBA 82 43.2 5.2 7.1 2.8 5.5 18.6 4.5 2.3 13.2
+---------------+----+----+----+----+---+----+----+----+----+----+----+----+---+---+---+---+----+
14 Seasons 1045 45.8 12.1 22.5 5.8 11.4 22.9 4.4 2.0 30.1
+---------------+----+----+----+----+---+----+----+----+----+----+----+----+---+---+---+---+----+


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

sorry came out funky


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> It's a real shame that none of that counts anymore.


It is a big shame for the Michigan. It's still tough to find a freshman class that will ever come remotely close to touching that one from a pure basketball standpoint. Pretty much unheard of, scandal or not.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

He was the Warriors #1 pick and they decided to keep the coach and traded C-Webb to Washington breaking up a potential dynasty in the making.

That team was loaded with talent...

Chris Webber
Tim Hardaway
Chris Mullin
L. Sprewell
Billy Owens
Chris Gatlin


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> He was the Warriors #1 pick and they decided to keep the coach and traded C-Webb to Washington breaking up a potential dynasty in the making.
> 
> That team was loaded with talent...
> 
> ...


Webber wasn't that successful or well-liked around Golden State. I remember going out there to visit family and everyone called him a crybaby, especially the local media. In his earlier years, I think he came into the league w/o a lot of maturity. Honestly, I'm pretty sure Webber was considered somewhat of a bust or underproductive player until he arrived in Sacramento and things really took off for him under Adelman.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Wilt Chamberlin isnt included in this list?



Wilt never averaged 10 boards a game. I don't even remember him grabbing that many in one game, let alone averaging it.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> Webber wasn't that successful or well-liked around Golden State. I remember going out there to visit family and everyone called him a crybaby, especially the local media. In his earlier years, I think he came into the league w/o a lot of maturity. Honestly, I'm pretty sure Webber was considered somewhat of a bust or underproductive player until he arrived in Sacramento and things really took off for him under Adelman.


 Succesful in reference to what? He had a great rookie campaign and 2nd year and the Warriors made the playoffs his first year. Im not sure what you mean.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

You have to remember how terrible of a team the Washington Bullets and the Sacramento Kings were before Webber joined them. He took both of those teams to the playoffs after joining, when they were lottery teams the previous years. And <gasp!> he even did the same when he came to Philly.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Succesful in reference to what? He had a great rookie campaign and 2nd year and the Warriors made the playoffs his first year. Im not sure what you mean.


My bad. My intial comment was wrong, the Golden State fans grew tired of him after dispute with the coach and a contract dispute leading into his second year, not a lack of production. This should clear it up:


> The saga began when Webber, the 1993-94 NBA Rookie of the Year, refused to report to training camp with Golden State, citing a personality conflict with Warriors Coach Don Nelson and asking for a trade. Webber also exercised a clause in his contract that allowed him to become a restricted free agent...When differences between Webber and Nelson couldn t be settled, the Warriors traded the young player to Washington on November 17 in exchange for forward Tom Gugliotta and three first-round draft picks.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

A lot of fans was pissed off at Webb b/c they felt he broke up a great team. But IMO, the Warriors should've done everything they could to keep Webber and get rid of that over rated coach, Don Nelson.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

Billy Owens lived across the street from my boy and in the housing development right next to mine...

Steve Javie currently lives in the Country Club too...I used to be cool with his nephew, he's the one who taught me how to rap.

off topic, yes, but whenever Billy Owens is brought up i like to bring up the fact that him and Javie are my neighbors.

EDIT: "Wilt never averaged 10 boards a game. I don't even remember him grabbing that many in one game, let alone averaging it."

this is a joke, right?


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

It never fails to amaze me how often people forget that at his peak, how awesome Chris Webber was.


----------

